# Flash programmer



## STINGYA (Jun 30, 2005)

Who and when is going to have one for the LS2 GTO


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

the rumor is that the Diablo Preditor will be out this month or early next month


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

What's a Fash? I can't even find the word Fash in the owners manuak.


----------



## STINGYA (Jun 30, 2005)

*Fash*

The Fash is located directly under the Dash


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

what is an owners manuak?


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

Is a programer anything like a programmer? Is a Preditor similar to a Predator?


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

All of the sudden I feel like I'm at an English teachers convention. :lol: 
:cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

:lol: ......FWIW, LG motorsports here in Texas is now doing LS2 edit!!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Guud lorde, yu gies arre funnie. Butt maken phun uv peppuls spelleeng iz meen! :rofl:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Guud lorde, yu gies arre funnie. Butt maken phun uv peppuls spelleeng iz meen! :rofl:


OMFG, that's hilarious!! :lol:


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Hooked on Phonics wurked fer me!!  
:cheers


----------



## ohnogto (Jul 13, 2005)

*programmer question*

I have a 2004 gto with the ls1. Will a programmer for a 1998 through a 2002 camaro or transam work with my gto. If so what brand do you suggest? :seeya:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ohnogto said:


> I have a 2004 gto with the ls1. Will a programmer for a 1998 through a 2002 camaro or transam work with my gto. If so what brand do you suggest? :seeya:


No, you can order one for your car.... I would recommend Diablo. They are around 370.00 :cheers


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

From the looks of it everyone on here is a professional Comidian. Giidurr dunnn


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> No, you can order one for your car.... I would recommend Diablo. They are around 370.00 :cheers


Steve, let me know when they have one for the LS2!


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> No, you can order one for your car.... I would recommend Diablo. They are around 370.00 :cheers



Do they come with instructions that allow me to correctly tune the car? Seems like there's a lot of room for error if a programming novice like me starts poking around in my cars computer....


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

vmax said:


> Do they come with instructions that allow me to correctly tune the car? Seems like there's a lot of room for error if a programming novice like me starts poking around in my cars computer....


.... it has something of the sort, of course they are not gonna tell you exactly how to tune your car (liability) but you will definetly feel a difference. BTW, is your car a 6spd or auto? :cheers
Nevermind, I just read your avatar.... :cheers


----------

